# Chevy 2500 Diesel



## christinaA (Jun 27, 2007)

I have a 2008 Silverado 1500 Ext Cab 2X4 (Gas) and I'm thinking of upgrading for more pulling power. I've been looking at a 2008 Silverado 2500 4X4 Crew Cab with the turbo diesel with 70K miles. Can anyone share their experience with Chevy diesels? It would be much appreciated.


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

I have a 04 GMC 2500HD. The 08 has an upgraded engine. It also has a 6 speed transmission. The Duramax engine and Allison transmission are a great pair. Overall diesel maintenance cost are more than a gas engine. For example. and oil change for a typical gas engine requires 6 quarts of oil. My diesel is 10 quarts +/-. You also have fuel filters and a transmission filter to change. I change my fuel filter every 15K miles and also change my transmission filter when I do my oil changes. Oil changes are done every 7500miles. My mpgs are better with the diesel than my previous vehicle. It was a Suburban. I got 12/17 with the Suburban and now I get 16/21 with the diesel. Pulling a trailer or other items you mileage will not take as much of a hit with the diesel as it does with a gas engine. These comparisons are just basic ones. If you want to get a lot more info on the Duramax engines go to the following site. www.dieselplace.com This site is dedicated to Chevy/GMC diesel vehicles. It is packed with as much info about Chevy/GMC diesels as the RTF site about retrievers!!

By the way, there is no way I would ever go back to a regular gas truck!! I absolutely love my truck and plan on keeping it until the wheels fall off and it absolutely dies on me.


----------



## duckdawg27 (Apr 30, 2007)

I agree on the additional cost but, if you truly need the power, you won't be disappointed.
I've got an '07 2500HD Turbo Max and Allison 6 speed Auto.
I love my Dodge Cummings Turbo that has almost 300,000 miles on it but I believe the Chevy has it beat on power. JMO


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

My 2004 2500 HD has been trouble free. I really like it.


----------



## labguy (Jan 17, 2006)

All the newer diesels (from mid 2004 on up) have very poor fuel economy due to having to comply with new federal emission standards.

I had a 03 Duramax that had excellent fuel economy but when I upgraded to an 05 Duramax, I lost about 1/3 the miles per tankful. 

I guarantee you will not be happy with the fuel consumption on the 08. In addition repairs and maintenace on a diesel are many times higher than on gas engines.

If I were buying a diesel again, I'd wait until they have resolved the fuel consumption issues on the newer diesels or go back to a pre 2004 truck with low mileage.

As far as pulling power and reliability I liked the Duramax/Allison combination..........no problems.

Unless your doing some very serious pulling and absolutely need a diesel, a big block gas engine is more than adequate for most people and will save you thousands in the long run.


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

If you are serious about getting a new Diesel take a look the 2011 6.7 Diesel engine http://www.fordvehicles.com/trucks/superduty/ Ford started building the 2011 a few weeks ago and the new 6.7 engine is designed and built by Ford including and new 6 speed transmission and new 6.2 gas engine. Both of these new engines are suppose to get much better fuel economy.


----------



## christinaA (Jun 27, 2007)

Thank you for the replies. I can't afford a new one! The asking price on the 2008 I'm looking at is $29K, about $6K below blue book, which seems like a good deal, but I am so leary of a lemon! I will be pulling a 23ft travel trailer around 4000 lbs. I plan to travel extensively all around the country. I just sold my home and me and the mutt are hitting the road like Carol and Ralph.


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

I just priced a 2011 Ford from the website and to get the amenities that I have now on my GMC a new Ford would be $60K. No way could I think about putting that kind of money into a vehicle. 

Get a CARFAX report that will help you some as far as finding out details about the vehicle. The website I gave earlier has a section on the bottome of themain page where you can do a VIN # check and find out more details about the vehicle. The Vin check may take 5-6 days though.


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Ditto to everyone who sings the charms of the 2500 HD with Duramax/Allison. I hauled a small lighweight trailer with a '97 Suburban 1500 and that was great except for steep long climbs -S.Cal Grapevine for ex. Now I haul an Arctic Fox with my 2007 Chevy 2500 HD & no worries about overheating etc. And yes to changing all filters often. Take care of it now and it'll take care of you later. Dont forget tire rotations.


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

labguy said:


> All the newer diesels (from mid 2004 on up) have very poor fuel economy due to having to comply with new federal emission standards.
> 
> I had a 03 Duramax that had excellent fuel economy but when I upgraded to an 05 Duramax, I lost about 1/3 the miles per tankful.
> 
> ...


When I was truck shopping, a friend of mine who's dad owns the local auto plex said NOT to buy a GM diesel right now. He wouldn't elaborate, but said unless I really needed the pulling power, the extra cost/maintenance/trouble wouldn't be worth it. And he makes money by selling me trucks.


----------



## timn (Jul 30, 2007)

I have a 07 and it gets great milage 20 highway and 17 or so in town all the power i need overall a great truck. Have two fiends one has a 09 one has a 05 we went on a pheasant hunting trip last year, all of us filled up at the same time and all of us used almost exactly the same amount of fuel.


----------

